# Biggest internet screw up?



## brianBTB (Feb 16, 2011)

I am feeling kinda awful because I accidentally posted copyrighted cIOSX's on my brand new website, and then implicated a GBA temp user as well.
So I thought I would ask:
What is the WORST thing you have ever done on the Internet?

Brian


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Back when I was like 12-13, I used IE for several months without anti-virus. A mistake I will never make again.
That and using LimeWire to download furry porn. There was a history log. I deleted the history before anyone could see, but it still was very close.

Also, using LimeWire.


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 16, 2011)

GBAtemp. Not much. I got caught by my parents for downloading a Daft Punk CD. I didn't get punished though, just a warning about me infecting my laptop. Yeah, right.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 16, 2011)

4chan.


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2011)

Joining GBAtemp...

Derp.

Just kidding. I searched for "undesirable" stuff (undesirable for parents anyway) while on my mother's computer a few years ago, and back then I didn't know how to delete the Internet history... I panicked, but somehow I managed to figure out how to delete the history before my mother came home. :3 The hidden potential of mankind in a desperate situation, lol.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 16, 2011)

going to a SEWING website around hallloween with unprotected IE. It had an awful rogue antivirus that stuck in my PC for months until I finally deleted it by removing all of its privelleges.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 16, 2011)

Register to any forum.


----------



## brianBTB (Feb 16, 2011)

And all these years I thought I was the only person who had fucked up on the internet...


----------



## The Pi (Feb 16, 2011)

Making a facebook. I'm a stalker now


----------



## bowlofspiders (Feb 16, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Making a facebook. I'm a stalker now


To bad you can't stalk some random guy!
Ontopic: My biggest screw up was making a Facebook


----------



## brianBTB (Feb 16, 2011)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ THAT _ is your biggest mistake ever on the web????


----------



## bowlofspiders (Feb 16, 2011)

brianBTB said:
			
		

> somerandomguyO_O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I'm a little angel "halo"


----------



## brianBTB (Feb 16, 2011)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> brianBTB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Anyway if we keep quoting eachother there is gonna be one heluva quote box by the end...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 16, 2011)

deliberately starting a flame war.  of course, I've done that numerous times.  I wouldn't really say it's a screw up though as I found it funny.  personally, I think if u can't accept other people's opinions u shouldn't be on the internet.


----------



## Paka (Feb 16, 2011)

Going on a site at work that had hit a home computer with malware already... they said the ads causing it were removed; should have known better!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, early on in my internet experience, being a little too trusting of some "friends." I keep my guard up more these days.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 16, 2011)

My biggest internet screw up was making a Twitter, now people don't stop following me...ever. It is a bother to have EVERY FOLLOWER know what you are doing at every exact second!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2011)

Limewire, the end


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 16, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> 4chan.



ahahah exactly! 

umm the worst thing I've ever done on internet was....saying "fuck" on some romsite that I really shouldn't name because it could earn me a warn I guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I just checked 4chan and woah! it's banned in my country! ....(I mean not country ...sony colony)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2011)

I forgot one >.< Making a yahoo account. Worst mistake ever!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's see...*turning my flipchart with a list of fails*

1. Chatting with a cool person who delibrately sent viruses to the computer when I was 11. 
*2. Rping aka Roleplaying* This has cause me to get into trouble WAY too many times.
3. Fanfiction
4. Limewire
5. Porn/Hentai *Facepalm*
6. Epic fail on trolling.


----------



## Law (Feb 16, 2011)

You can't make mistakes on the Internet because none of it actually matters.

Everything you've done, you've _meant_ to do it.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 16, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> You can't make mistakes on the Internet because none of it actually matters.
> 
> Everything you've done, you've _meant_ to do it.



Good god, this is a very complex statement. I agree.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 16, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Using LimeWire to download furry porn.


Been there done that. I had some of that on a computer that used to be the home PC, then it became mine. The day came that my dad decided to take the comp back and put it in his office. After doing so, he set the screensaver to "My Pictures Slideshow" and well, you can guess the rest.

After another fail where my mom mysteriously ended up seeing some stuff I had downloaded and put into a somewhat obscure folder, which I have no idea how she found or why the images opened in Firefox, I have since then never saved any porn to my hard drive.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 16, 2011)

4chan and ED... the 2 worst things


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 16, 2011)

My biggest screw up was going on the internet.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 16, 2011)

My biggest screw up was making usernames that are only numbers. I'm apart of a point site where you get free stuff if you complete offers. Stupid me made an account with numbers as the username. I'm suspicious as hell cause I look like a bot in the forums. I thought I could change the name so I could be say "Papa Roach" whilst my username is 65161 or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The site is overall pretty good and I do offers and get free stuff normally but the number thing has laid upon my conscious to this day. I wish they could let me fix it. It's my only problem and biggest interweb blunder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than online gaming. 

I usually don't have regrets. XD


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2011)

hmm, i don't recall something very bad on the internet? i'm a cautious person. maybe getting caught by my mom in an internet cafe playing MMORPGs while skipping classes. i panicked, and i forgot to pick up my phone beside the monitor.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm, maybe when I was 10 or 11 I was with a mate and our parents were outside, we decided to try out porn and we had no idea how to clear the history, stupid parents walk in later and check the history, god we were fucked lol.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 17, 2011)

As mentioned before, 4chan. I'm glad my roommate got our IP banned tho, I'M CURED


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 17, 2011)

Being too innocent so I saw the Blue waffle :x 'nuff said. And the g**ts*


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2011)

Went to 4chan once.
That site sucks hard. 10 minutes of my life i'll never get back.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Feb 17, 2011)

1.Limewire
2.Hentai
3.accidently open an email which contain a virus.


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 17, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> 4chan.


When things get out of hand, IP bans cure me for about a month mostly.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 17, 2011)

Going on /x/
Going on /b/
Kazaa/Limewire (VIRUSES HO!)
Deviantart - Too...Many...Furries...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm, when I was a little shit head, looked at porn with my friend as we had no idea what the hell it was, crashed the computer.

Umm... downloading, I shit you not, a Savage Garden album 2 years ago, and my computer got hacked, I knew it was that torrent too.

I don't know, never been a big fan of the programs like Limewire. When I was getting more experienced and into the MP3 scene, I used Bearshare, but got a virus from downloading a song.

Don't know, not a whole lot of mistakes.


----------



## melvox (Feb 17, 2011)

A friend linked me to a site.  clicked the link....What isaw there for less than 2 seconds was burned into my memory for months.... Ghad! I hated my friend.

OH, If there was any, I think i take the cake.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

melvox said:
			
		

> A friend linked me to a site.  clicked the link....What isaw there for less than 2 seconds was burned into my memory for months.... Ghad! I hated my friend.
> 
> OH, If there was any, I think i take the cake.



Do you really think it's smart to post the url of a site that links to a picture of three old men getting it on?


----------



## Law (Feb 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> melvox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you think it was a better idea to quote it instead of hitting the report button?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 17, 2011)

Visiting the new Gawker/Kotaku layout


----------



## raulpica (Feb 17, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Visiting the new Gawker/Kotaku layout


I just... visited... it. Oh gawd, THE HORROR.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

Social networking


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 17, 2011)

probably watching porn  when i  was like 11 years old with out a anti virus


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a way to see if someone commented on your stuff without clicking your name do you know? People reply to my comments on there, but I don't get an alert like the old site.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 18, 2011)

mmh .. when my pc got infected with a really tough computer virus while searching through some file sharing sites. it indicated somehow that my activities were recorded by a copyright agency, further that an investigation would be initiated and therefore my os got a shutdown. it was useless till i reinstalled it completely. 
but the really bad thing about it was that in the first moment i really was kinda desperate, thinking i totally messed up. didn't make any experiences with such malware before and the argumentation seemed to be plausible. really bad experience.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 18, 2011)

Probably getting a virus that made my computer run slow as crap. I don't even know how it got there....


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 18, 2011)

This actually happened to me 2 days ago.  Some guy made a video on youtube and was reviewing the Verizon iPhone, he said he got it for free from some website.  I went on that website and I inputted my address, phone number, and email.  Then after that there were some surveys I had to do, so I was like screw this and I pressed X.  Now I keep getting random emails and text messages to my phone all the time.  The worst thing is that I don't even have a txt messaging plan so when I receive a message I have to pay every time.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm pretty sure u can call ur carrier to have them blocked


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking for a keygen on random sites for a DVD ripping software so I can play movies on my iPod. Got a ton of viruses due to the fact I was running Norton AV back the Good Ol' Days. 

That was a couple of years ago, my internet & general security knowledge has grown quite a bit lol.


----------



## Fudge (Feb 18, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Visiting the new Gawker/Kotaku layout


I hate it so much. I love Kotaku but the new layout is garbage. Anyway, in all seriousness, lets see. I got a virus from using a MS points generator (I know, I'm a dumbass), I deleted Ubuntu by deleting the whole partition, which made my PC useless for a short period of time (it wouldn't even boot into Windows. Easily fixed by reinstalling Ubuntu). I got my first account here banned when I was a complete troll and didn't know how to properly use a forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. True story (samsam12 was my old username).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still access the old layout using ca.kotaku.com


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2011)

I think one of the biggest mistakes people make online is creating a facebook or myspace account.  u know things r bad when all u have is virtual friends.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 18, 2011)

uptade my wii


Spoiler



nah.. I never did such thing


----------



## monkat (Feb 18, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> uptade my wii
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Seriously, it took me a minute to find that typo. I knew that update was spelled incorrectly, but looking at all of the letters, it looked fine.

Then I saw it. Then I shat bricks.


----------



## Raiser (Feb 18, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Back when I was like 12-13, I used IE for several months without anti-virus. A mistake I will never make again.


This.

I still remember it well.
"Malware Detected: 6,192" (approximation)


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? There are benefits to being Canadian!


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 18, 2011)

Let me see...
Well, uploading GTA CW video's to Youtube and getting banned for it. Darned copyright.

Oh, and downloading keygens with virusses. This caused my laptop to crash 3 times already. Why do I keep downloading that stuff?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 18, 2011)

Probably reregging on some forums that I was mad at the admins there...

** Jceggbert5* shoots himself in the foot

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no /me support here


----------



## melvox (Feb 18, 2011)

melvox said:
			
		

> A friend linked me to a site.  clicked the link....What isaw there for less than 2 seconds was burned into my memory for months.... Ghad! I hated my friend.
> 
> OH, If there was any, I think i take the cake.



Oh! Shi... sorry for that. Got back just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yet another internet screw up


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 18, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i'm pretty sure u can call ur carrier to have them blocked


Well they call me from different numbers all the time.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 18, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should always be a way to unsubscribe. If they don't offer any way to unsubscribe, you can report them to the FCC.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I got my first account here banned when I was a complete troll and didn't know how to properly use a forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat.

Did you tell the staff about that? Dupe accounts are against the rules without special permission...


----------



## prowler (Feb 18, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inb4banned
Inb4 internet screw up #2


----------



## Splych (Feb 18, 2011)

hmm . . .
- deleting a partition , merging it again , which then ended up erasing my whole HDD


----------



## person66 (Feb 18, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> hmm . . .
> - deleting a partition , merging it again , which then ended up erasing my whole HDD


I did something similar, I tried resizing a partition with some crappy partition manager, froze halfway and ended up erasing my hard drive. I hadn't made any restore disks either and I didn't have any vista setup disks. Luckily, the restore disks from our family computer worked, but I lost all my files


----------

